# Question on Less Expensive Access



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

My friends and I have been discussing an interesting question lately and I thought I'd ask it here. I thought it might be interesting to see how the "Nodak" people here felt about it.

How would the average hunter feel towards the outfitters if they allowed hunting say after mid Nov or Dec. 1 maybe not for free but at reduced costs? The costs would have to be realistic, say $25.00 to $50.00 per day. They wouldn't have to guide or provide B&B, just the access. Maybe the resident upland hunters would be able to support some of the ideas the outfitters have had as a result. I know I for one would feel better about supportinng an earlier opener if there was something in it for average hunter on the other end of the season. I travel the SW for business and there seems to be an over-abundant amount of roosters left well after the season is over. If more of the roosters were removed before the end of the season it wouldn't have an impact on the amount of birds the next year and the farmers wouldn't be feeding as many through the winter.

I for one have stopped all trips to the west as the access has just become too hard to get. I'd guess that many residents and NRs would fill the motels and restaurants at the above rates. I'd also have to guess that many hunters have quit hunting in that area due to the cost and lack of access. Just a thought on economic input into the SW area for late season.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I think it'll take awhile before the bad blood between outfitters and sportsperson cools down.I for one wouldn't want to support them for any dollar amount.But I like the compromising ideas, keep them up.


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

George Bush Sr. comes to mind when I think of this idea. Remember how he promised not to raise taxes  Got in office and then stuck it to us :evil:

I think the guides would love to sucker us in and get their agenda's passed and then stick it to us down the road! The blood is bad here and I say the HELL with the guides- hope they all go broke :******:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I think theres a place in ND for outfitters but not at the level its headed.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Bronco,

I tend to agree with you on most if not all of your posts. I have to respectfully disagree with you on this one. The guides would love for the sportsman to come to the table this legislative session with the attitude of no compromise what so ever. The guides are here to stay, unfortunately, and a compromise needs to be made with them.

I do think that many of them, at least the waterfowling guides, will be out of business if the drought in the duck area continues. Unfortunatley the sportsmen of the state will take the blame for the lack of NRs due to the drought.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Lowel Tripp upland biologist at the G&F says our season opens to early now.Our traditional opener until a few years ago was always the third wkend in October(Like SD).It was already moved up.If these outfitters want to have a longer season why don't they get a game preserve license?They arlready plant birds.Look at the pheasant hot beds like Nortonville and Streeter(Ha Ha).It was Wade S. of Streeter that said by not haveing the early pheasant opener it cost Streeter 500 thousand dollars.Talk about funny math!


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Field Hunter- Thanks for the reality check :wink: I get a little worked up over guides and outfitters. I was recently in Western ND for a couple weekends deer hunting with some locals, from Dickinson, New England and Medora and I can assure you these outfitters are not as "loved" in the small communities as they proclaim. Alot of locals have issues with these folks and I guess I was just venting. I really, really don't like these people-they give hunting a bad name :evil: With Ed S. and the guides preaching hell fire & brimstone, just figured I would counter with some of my own :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Drakekiller,

Don't know if you caught his one in the Forum a couple of months ago. It seems there is Great pheasant hunting around the Nortonville area. Unfortunately the Forum writer wasn't aware or just didn't give a damn that the birds these guys, from out of state, were hunting were game farm released birds. You have to wonder why anybody would travel 30 + hours to hunt released birds. The other guy from Streeter does the same thing. Some birds in that area are wild or carry overs but most are released for the paying clients.


----------

